# configuring 2 dvd drives



## MikeyIckey (Jun 18, 2009)

I have 2 dvd drives, one read only one read write.
I've followed the instructions in the hand book to install the atapicam driver and recompiled my kernel. When I attempt to mount the dvd, in this case a movie to test playback as well,  it gives me a different error depending on which drive it's in.


```
mike# mount /dev/acd1 /mnt
mount: /dev/acd1 : Input/output error
mike# mount /dev/acd0 /mnt
mount: /dev/acd0 : Input/output error
```

dmesg:

```
opyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #2: Wed Jun 17 20:40:20 CDT 2009
    root@mike.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/DarkTower2
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ (2420.25-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x20f71  Stepping = 1
  Features=0x78bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2>
  Features2=0x1<SSE3>
  AMD Features=0xe2500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
real memory  = 1073676288 (1023 MB)
avail memory = 1033089024 (985 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <Nvidia AWRDACPI>
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <Nvidia AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 3fef0000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x4008-0x400b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <memory> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 1.1 (no driver attached)
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xd8004000-0xd8004fff irq 21 at device 2.0 on pci0
ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb0: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <nVidia OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
ehci0: <NVIDIA nForce4 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfeb00000-0xfeb000ff irq 22 at device 2.1 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb1: EHCI version 1.0
usb1: companion controller, 4 ports each: usb0
usb1: <NVIDIA nForce4 USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb1: USB revision 2.0
uhub1: <nVidia EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
umass0: <SanDisk Corporation U3 Cruzer Micro, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.10, addr 2> on uhub1
pcm0: <nVidia nForce4> port 0xdc00-0xdcff,0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xd8003000-0xd8003fff irq 23 at device 4.0 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <Avance Logic ALC850 AC97 Codec>
atapci0: <nVidia nForce CK804 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xf000-0xf00f at device 6.0 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
/home/mike/dmesg.boot.out: unmodified: line 1
```

/boot/loader.conf

```
vidia_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"
snd_ich_load="YES"
hw.ata.atapi_dma="1"
hw.ata.ata_dma="1"
```
(i know it's pretty simple but I'm really new to bsd configuration)

Any help getting my dvd drives to read and write dvds would be wonderful. Thanks again and i can post any other system information needed.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 18, 2009)

`$ mount -t cd9660 /dev/acdX ~/mnt`
replace X with your dvd number


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2009)

acd* is the 'regular' atapi cd. cd0 or cd1 is the one you want.

Make sure you also added *device cd* and *device pass*.


----------



## MikeyIckey (Jun 18, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> acd* is the 'regular' atapi cd. cd0 or cd1 is the one you want.
> 
> Make sure you also added *device cd* and *device pass*.



Before I recompiled I made sure to do that. I attached my configuration file just in case there was something i didn't include that I needed... or for comments, your call


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2009)

Did you attach your kernel config or am I going blind?


----------



## MikeyIckey (Jun 18, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> `$ mount -t cd9660 /dev/acdX ~/mnt`
> replace X with your dvd number



ok that mounted but now I can't get xine to properly playback the dvd w/ audio (who needs to know whats going on when you have pretty pictures, right?) or k3b to figure out that my computer has a dvd burner. But that's a different problem I think. (i solved this problem)


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2009)

As I said /dev/acd* is the "regular" ATAPI ide cd-rom drive (driven by the *device atapicd*). It's /dev/cd* you need for the burner.


----------



## MikeyIckey (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorry that was stupid of me, i didn't notice there was an error uploading it. fixed.

sorry, SirDice, i didn't have a sharp enough eye, I'll do /dev/cd(#).

Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2009)

Config looks ok, at least when it comes to atapicam and everything else that's needed. If you use atapicam, you can remove the atapicd driver.

You can probably remove quite a lot of the SCSI and RAID controllers. Also a whole slew of network card drivers. Might aswhell do it while you're at it 

One thing, not really important, is it's customary to put the ident string in all capitals.


----------



## MikeyIckey (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm never really sure which of the scsi devices i can remove and not break the install  I'll look deeper into it though, and I am correcting the ident line right now.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## MikeyIckey (Jun 18, 2009)

I tried removing the scsi devices and after the compile and install i get this hideous error message towards the end of dmesg

```
acd0: FAILURE - READ_TOC ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x40 0x00 0x02
acd0: FAILURE - READ_TOC ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x40 0x00 0x02
acd0: FAILURE - READ_TOC ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x40 0x00 0x02
acd0: FAILURE - READ_TOC ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x40 0x00 0x02
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/49fe3d46ba992012 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1a is ufsid/49fe3d46ba992012.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/49fe3d4666103fda removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1e is ufsid/49fe3d4666103fda.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/49fe3d46488dca03 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1f is ufsid/49fe3d46488dca03.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/49fe3d4f92c26135 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1d is ufsid/49fe3d4f92c26135.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/49fe3d46ba992012 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/49fe3d4666103fda removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/49fe3d46488dca03 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/49fe3d4f92c26135 removed.
acd0: FAILURE - READ_TOC ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x40 0x00 0x02
acd0: FAILURE - READ_TOC ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x40 0x00 0x02
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): READ TOC/PMA/ATIP. CDB: 43 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 4 0
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:24,0
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): Invalid field in CDB: Command byte 2 is invalid
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): Unretryable error
acd1: FAILURE - unknown CMD (0x03) ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x20 ascq=0x00
acd1: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 3e e1 60 0 0 1 0
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:6f,3
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): Read of scrambled sector without authentication
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): Retrying Command (per Sense Data)
acd1: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 3e e1 60 0 0 1 0
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:6f,3
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): Read of scrambled sector without authentication
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): Retrying Command (per Sense Data)
acd1: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 3e e1 60 0 0 1 0
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:6f,3
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): Read of scrambled sector without authentication
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): Retrying Command (per Sense Data)
acd1: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 3e e1 60 0 0 1 0
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:6f,3
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): Read of scrambled sector without authentication
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): Retrying Command (per Sense Data)
acd1: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 3e e1 60 0 0 1 0
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:6f,3
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): Read of scrambled sector without authentication
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): Retries Exhausted
(cd1:ata0:0:1:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
acd1: FAILURE - unknown CMD (0x03) ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x20 ascq=0x00
acd1: FAILURE - READ_DISK_INFO ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x20 ascq=0x00
acd1: FAILURE - READ_DISK_INFO ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x20 ascq=0x00
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
```

Does anyone know what these mean?
Thanks again.


----------



## MikeyIckey (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok, the media mounts just fine now. But I still can't get k3b to identify either drive. But that is a different problem. thanks for the help.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 18, 2009)

you need to edit your /etc/devfs.conf
heres what mine looks like:

```
link	acd0	cdrom
link	acd0	dvd
perm	acd0	0660
perm	cd0	0660
perm	pass0	0660
perm	pass1	0660
perm	pass2	0660
perm	pass3	0660
perm	xpt0	0666
```
this is for just one dvd r/w drive though. so youre going to have to add more entries for the other drive. read the man page for devfs.conf


----------



## MikeyIckey (Jun 18, 2009)

Does something like this look correct?


> link	acd0	cdrom
> link	acd0	dvd
> link	acd1	cdrom
> link	acd1	dvd
> ...


----------



## MikeyIckey (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm still not able to use my dvd-roms as i'd like to. 
So here's all of the other relevant files I believe is needed to completely solve the problem.

View attachment loader.conf.txt

View attachment rc.conf.txt

View attachment fstab.txt


----------



## MikeyIckey (Jun 19, 2009)

and finally devfs:
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## MikeyIckey (Jun 19, 2009)

So, I figured that because k3b wasn't working that my dvd burner wasn't working. But I figured in the spirit of exploration I decided to try the command line alternatives and now it seems to be working. Why k3b isn't working is beyond me (maybe (probably) a more knowledgeable user will know why, if so please tell me). But I can backup my data now. So I'm happy. I'd still like to get k3b to work. I can't thank you guys enough for your help.


----------



## MikeyIckey (Jun 19, 2009)

k3b wasn't working because of a permissions issue. It couldn't read from it and it couldn't write to it. once i changed the permissions to 0666 it worked.


----------

